# Baby goat breathing heavy



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

As some of you may remember I had posted on my kidding thread that my tiny 1.4lb(birth weight) baby was breathing heavy.. 
He is now a little over a week old and is still breathing heavy... I just don't know what to do and it breaks my heart to see him like that..
He eats and pottys fine, he plays and acts fine other wise... Went outside for the first time today and played for a while with my LaMancha baby.. 
I just don't know if there is anything I should do... Or continue to wait it out.. :/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is it warm weather there? Could be he is having a harder time adjusting. If he is eating playing ect, he seems fine to me.

Keep an eye on him though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No, it's been chilly the past few days.. And he only has had a heat lamp at night... (Not anymore though)

I will keep an eye on him.. I just worry about my babies a lot lol!

But other then that he is totally fine, so I'll watch him


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I would guess his lungs were under developed and they still are having a hard time. Add the cold weather into it and he could be susceptible to pneumonia pretty easy. Is there any raspy sounds when he is breathing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No, he sounds like his breathing fine.. I will double check in the morning though..

It's not like it's freezing cold.. It's just chilly spring weather..

My mom thought the same on his lungs...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have him checked for a heart murmur. Could be a lung issue or could be a heart murmur.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I would have him checked for a heart murmur. Could be a lung issue or could be a heart murmur.


I can have my mom listen with a stethoscope tomorrow.. Would she be able to tell that way?

I do have a video of him breathing.. I can't get it to post here but can email it to anyone who wants to see it..


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I mentioned the under developed thing cause vets will give steroids to dams who are kidding early. This instantly starts to helps the kids lungs develop. At such a small size, his may have been much the same as a early kids would be.

Yes your mom would be able to hear it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on how good she is. I could hear what my vet liked to call a student murmur. It is so bad that even a first year vet student can hear it. The more minor ones are harder to detect for the average person. You are listening for a swoosh sound inbetween beats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok thanks guys 

Is there anything that can be done for a murmur?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. If it is minor enough, the hole will close up and he will be fine. If it is a bad murmur, depending on how bad, you may have to make some decisions. But I would listen first. May not even be a murmur. Just a possibility.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmm.. Ok.. Thanks... I'll listen in the morning and see what I can hear, and then have my mom listen and see.. And I'll let you know


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Normally you hear bump bump, bump bump, bump bump. With a murmur you hear bump swoosh bump, bump swoosh bump.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So his heart sounded normal to both my mom and I besides being fast with his breathing...


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had premies born here this year. I gave each kid a dose of Dex at birth and then the next day. Both had heavy breathing, but it cleared up after the 2nd dose.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He was born at day 145.. He's just tiny.. His sister didn't make it.. She never took a breath after a good fight on my end... :/

I don't have any Dex on hand.. That is from the vet right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have Banamine? You'll need a 1cc syringe for the small dose. Sometimes they have some inflammation from ingesting birthing fluids and that will take care of it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

No..  I will be getting that from the vet when he comes out in a couple of weeks.. But I don't have it on hand yet.. What about Aspirin or something?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can try it but I don't think it works the same.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's what I figured... :/


----------



## Patrícia Creel (Feb 18, 2021)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I had premies born here this year. I gave each kid a dose of Dex at birth and then the next day. Both had heavy breathing, but it cleared up after the 2nd dose.


Hello I was searching for help and came across this post 
I have a 3 day old struggling with fast respiratory 
What would the dose be? I have dex 
Thanks a bunch


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Patrícia Creel said:


> Hello I was searching for help and came across this post
> I have a 3 day old struggling with fast respiratory
> What would the dose be? I have dex
> Thanks a bunch


Have you contacted a vet? I would do that and also check out this post:
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/how-much-dex.211563/#post-2359335


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------

